# New boy toys: One man open air helecopter



## Doc

Looks like to much fun to me.   I'd probably kill myself but I would love to fly one of these.  Open air seems so free.  20k price tag ballpark.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j497UHPkg4I"]Hungaro Copter   Hungarian Experimental  Helicopter - YouTube[/ame]

Then they also have this two seater enclosed one.  Wow.  I'm sure it costs more but, so nice.  They call it the sports car of the sky.  

Lots of pics here:  https://newatlas.com/workhorse-surefly-helicopter-range-extended-electric-quadcopter/49866/#gallery


----------



## Melensdad

If I am going to die I want it to be in that single seat open air design.

I want one.

Not the fancy two seater with the semi-enclosed cabin and 8 rotors on 4 arms.  I want the one that looks like a Korean War era egg beater that could chop my arms off if I lifted them too high or would cut me apart if I crashed.  Yup.  An honorable, albeit, bloody death for me.  Probably quick too.

Where do I send my money?  

And don't tell my wife ... she will want one too.


----------



## tiredretired

I'll go as high in the air as you need me to, as long as I am attached to a pole and my spikes are good and secure.  Other then that, you can kiss my grits in a million different ways before old TR goes up in one of those contraptions.  

I enjoy living too damn much.


----------

